# Gedanken zum Boot



## guifri (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

frohes neues Jahr erst mal:g 

So, und jetzt zu mir und meinem Anliegen:

Ich habe letztes Jahr wieder mit dem Angeln begonnen, nachdem ich vor 15 Jahren damit aufgehört hatte.

Damals war ich jung und brauchte das Geld  

Ich bin aber wieder unheilbar der Obsession verfallen...

Nachdem ich inspiriert durch die früheren Ostseeurlaube in 2003 wieder 2 mal mit Frau und Kind dort in Urlaub war, scheint sich die Ostsee wieder zu meinem Lieblingsrevier zu entwickeln.... 

So nach und anch verspüre ich das extreme Bedürfnis, mir ein Boot zuzulegen.

Ich wohne allerdings im Rheinland und hätte auf unserem Grundstück keinen Abstellplatz.

Ich habe (noch) keinen Bootsführerschein. Werde ihn aber dieses Jahr evtl. in Angriff nehmen.

Ich würde sehr gerne dem Bootsangeln fröhnen und auch mal mit meiner Family rumschippern wollen.

Am liebsten natürlich so mit einem ca. 5m-Kajütboot.

Was macht man im Rheinland mit so einem Boot?

Sucht man sich einen Platz wo man das Boot ganzjährig unterstellen kann und kauft sich nen Trailer?

Sucht man sich einen Hafen, wo man das Boot ganzjährig liegen lassen kann? Was kostet so was? 

Oder fängt man klein an und holt sich ein robustes Schlauchboot mit nem 5/6-PS-Quirl und einem kleinen Trailer?

Was würdet ihr tun oder was tut ihr, wenn die Küste 500 km entfern ist?

Wie ihr seht, bin ich am Anfang meiner Überlegungen.

Auf jeden Fall gehe ich erst mal diesen Monat zur Boot und guck mir an, was es so alles so gibt, um dann hinterher noch verwirrter zu sein.

Vielleicht schildern mir die küstenentfernten Bootsbesitzer mal ihre gelebten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Tiffy (1. Januar 2004)

Moin guifri #h,

so wie ich das lese, brauchst du das Boot dann nur im Urlaub wenn Du an der Ostsee bist. Wie oft ist das ?? 2 bis 3 mal im Jahr?

Du kannst besser chartern. Die Kosten für ein eigenes Boot, Kajütte/Schlafplätze, 5-6 Meter  mit der dazugehörige Ausrüstung und dem Unterhalt desselben stehen in keiner Relation zum Nutzen. Es sei denn du nimmst was altes gebrauchtes in entsprechendem Zustand. Nur da wirst du auch mal die eine oder andere Verschönerung machen möchten und auch das kostet jedesmal ne Menge Geld. 

Aber wie immer beim Hobby denkt man mehr mit dem Bauch als mit dem Kopf. Ich kann nur meine rationelle Meinung schreiben, dein Bauchgefühl musst du selbst in den Griff bekommen


----------



## guifri (1. Januar 2004)

hi tiffy,

tja, das mit dem bauch habe ich noch nie wirklich im griff gehabt  


was eigenes ist halt was eigenes...

wenn ich ein boot hätte, würde ich bestimmt mehr als 2-3 mal im jahr hochfahren....

da gibt´s ja noch die wochenden und fronleichnam und vatertag und so ...
und überhaupt...
:q


----------



## wildbootsman (1. Januar 2004)

Bei 5 m ist aber noch nicht viel mit Kajüte. Mann hat dann maximal eine Schlupfkabiene die 1 oder 2 Personen als Notunterkunft dienen kann.  Ansonsten mache zuerst den Bootsführerschein, den der kostet Geld und eine Menge Lernaufwand. 

...und ich kann dich nur warnen ich bin nicht nur dem Angeln verfallen sondern auch noch dem Boot fahren...

Ich würde keine Jahresplatz holen, sondern das Boot bei Bedarf trailern und als Gastlieger dann liegen lassen. Mit ein bischen Übung dauert das rein und raus trailern dann so jeweils ne halbe Stunde. Wenn es so weit ist gebe ich gern Tips.

Zum Unterstellen einfach auf dem Land einen Bauern mit einer Scheune suchen.

Wildi


----------



## guifri (1. Januar 2004)

ach so,

es müssten auch keine schlafplätze sein, sondern eher so ein unterstand oder so was für rauheres wetter....


----------



## wildbootsman (1. Januar 2004)

Da gibt es Boote die das haben, allderdings je komfortabler der Unterstand bei dieser Bootsgröße desto weniger Fun beim Boot fahren in der Sonne wenns schön warm ist. 

Ein reines Angelboot sieht gans anders aus wie ein reines Funboot. ---> Also Lösung dazwischen suchen.

Wildi


----------



## THD (1. Januar 2004)

Hi Guifri,
wenn ich in deiner Situation wäre, würde ich klein anfangen.
1. Bootsschein machen
2. Mit einem ca. 3 Meter Schlauchboot anfangen.
Das Boot kann man zerlegt transportieren, einfach lagern, mit einem ca. 15 ps  Motor gut fahren, zum Angeln ist es auch geeignet, es gibt auch Klappverdecke. Wichtig ist ein guter Boden im Boot. Gebraucht bekommt man soetwas ab ca. 2.000 Euro

Wenn du 1-2 Jahre Erfahrungen gesammelt hast und weißt wie oft du das Boot nutzt, würde ich mir dann überlegen ob sich der Umstieg auf was größeres lohnt.

Ein etwa 5 Meter Kajütboot mit mind. 30 PS Motor, Trailer und allem Zubehör bekommt man gebraucht ab ca. 4000 Euro (20 Jahre alt), neu ab 10.000 Euro.

Gruß THD


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Januar 2004)

quifri
wofür eine Kajüte?

Ich hatte früher ebenfalls ein Kajütboot. Habs abgeschafft und neu gekauft? Was willst du mit einer Kajüte??
Laß dir mal von einem etwas älteren Fahrensmann seine eigenen Erfahrungen erklären: Scheißwetter? Quifri bleibt im Hafen! Scheißwetter auf See? Quifri fährt rein - und wenn Familie an Bord ist, geht Sie nur einmal in die Kajüte, kotzt sie voll und kommt wieder raus. Geht nie wieder rein!
Pennen im 5m Boot mit Kajüte? Hab ich einmal gemacht. Nie wieder. Das Ding ist zu klein, ist laut in der Nacht, unbequem und und und.... Also: Man nehme Ferienwohnung und Boot - und fühle sich wohl.... 
Kajüte? Bedeutet Gewicht. Also entweder größeres Boot ( und dann auch größeres Auto - Geländewagen(?) oder bedeutet Kajütboot der Leichtbauweise - auch Yoghurtbecher genannt. Schwimmt immer ganz oben auf der Welle, schaukelt schön und braucht bei Seitenwind 30% Vorhalte um die Hafeneinfahrt oder Parkbox zu treffen.
Du willst angeln?
Entweder es reicht für ein 6,5m Boot und entsprechendes Auto oder kauf dir ein kleineres Boot mit Mittelsteuerstand. Es gibt auch schon Mittelsteuerstände mit Porta Potti!

Bitte, glaub nicht, das der lockere Ton irgendwie falsch gemeint ist. Kam mir nur mal so in den Sinn. Ich meine es aber bierernst!


----------



## guifri (1. Januar 2004)

@dolfin

ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die antworten ernst gemeint sind...

ich will ja lernen


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Januar 2004)

quifri

..nichts ist mir so ernst, wie die Bootsangelei. Es ist aber - für mich - wirklich so, wie ich es versucht habe, zu schreiben. Es ist auch garnicht so lustig, in diesem Bereich erst mal 15.000 Euro in den Wind geschossen zu haben. Die Gebrauchtbootbörsen sind voll von diesen Irrtümern.
Du findest dort jede Menge von Fehlinvestitionen und in der Regel fast keine Gebrauchtboote, die wirklich tauglich sind....


----------



## guifri (1. Januar 2004)

hi dolfin,

deshalb versuche ich mich ja auch vorher so gut es geht, schlau zu machen.

dies hier ist der einstieg.

vor 2005 werde ich eh keine größere investition tätigen können, da im august der umzug ins eigenheim ansteht.

aber den führerschein will ich dieses jahr in angriff nehmen.

wer wiß, welche messehallen auf der boot in düsseldorf für angelboote am ehesten in frage kommen?


----------



## FrankHB (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo guifri

Ich finde es gut, dass Du diese Frage stellst, bevor Du Dir ein Boot kaufst.
Am schönsten ist es, ein eigenes Boot zu haben, nur musst Du gleich von vornherein unterscheiden, was Du willst.
Bootfahren mit Family oder Fischen.
Eines von beiden bleibt garantiert auf der Strecke.
Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Bin seit 18 Jahren mit verschiedenen Booten auf dem Wasser.
Wollte eine Zeit lang nur Boot fahren, hatte dafür ein 10 Meter Boot mit 2 Diesel 300 PS Gleiter. Konntest Du gut darauf wohnen, zum fischen total ungeeignet.
Alles mit Schicki Micki Teppichboden ausgelegt.........
Nun habe ich ein reines Angelboot mit kleiner Kajüte und als Walkaround. ( Kannst bequem umzu laufen).
Zugelassen für 7 Personen, aber zum schlafen nur im Notfall für 2 Personen geeignet.
Habe die Polster aus der Kajüte rausgenommen und verstaue jetzt da meine Angelsachen.
So ist in einer abgeschlossenen Kajüte auch Alles versichert.
Habe einen festen Liegeplatz in Großenbrode, kostet mich in der Saison um die € 600,00.
Dazu kommt 2 x kranen und der Winterliegeplatz und die Versicherung.
Wenn Du keinen eigenen Trailer hast, wird es teuer.
Dann habe ich mir gedacht, kannst das Boot ja auch mitnehmen nach Norwegen, dafür ist es aber schon wieder viel zu groß und zu schwer.
Ich wohne in Heiligenhafen und kann wenn ich will jeden Tag raus. Da rechnet sich das.
Und wenn Du zur Boot Düsseldorf gehst, wirst Du viele schöne preiswerte Boote zum fischen sehen, nur da tritt das ein, was Dolfin schon gesagt hat mit dem Yogurtbecher.
Habe Bekannte, die mit solchen Booten fischen.
Wenn wir zusammen fischen, sind sie nach ca. 15 Minuten ausser Rufweite abgetrieben.
Mein Tip für Dich:
investiere in ein kleineres, gut zu händelndes Angelboot, was Du selber slippen kannst und schaue Dich dafür lieber nach einer günstigen Unterkunft um, wo Du nicht nur im Urlaub, sonderen auch an Wochenden mit Deiner Familie wohnen kannst.
Das Boot würde ich auf jeden Fall an der Ostsee lassen.
Bedenke noch das wichtigste, Du musst den Fisch auch noch einfrieren.
Es wohnen ja ein paar Leute aus dem Board ( mich inbegriffen) hier oben, die Dir evtl. wegen einer Unterkunft behilflich sein können.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Januar 2004)

quifri
Wenn es Fragen zu diesem Thema gibt, stehe ich dir uneingeschränkt und immer zur Verfügung. Ich verkaufe keine Boote und habe keine Interessen in dieser Richtung. Ich glaube aber, über viele ehrliche Erfahrungen zu verfügen. Die stelle cih dir gern zur Verfügung. Auch auf dem Weg der PNs.

Der Weg über den Führerschein ist absolut richtig. Für mich der einzig richtige. Auch wenn es hier viele anders sehen....

Viele gute Infos kannst du auch über den Bootsanglerclub bekommen. Dort haben sich Bootsangler zusammengetan. Sie versuchen, die Interessen der Bootsangler zu vertreten, verfügen aber auch über viele weitere Informationen.
Wenn es dir möglich ist, komm doch mal zum Frühjahrstreffen im April nach Burfgtiefe. Da kannst du bestimmt 80 Boote sehen und beurteilen.


----------



## guifri (1. Januar 2004)

@dolfin

danke für dein angebot. werde ich mit sicherheit mal drauf zurückkommen.

was ist das für ein treffen in burgtiefe und wann ist es genau?

vielleicht komme ich am wochenende mal hoch...


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Januar 2004)

Schaus dir an:

http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/


----------



## guifri (1. Januar 2004)

schade, an dem termin kann ich nicht, da ich das wochenede zuvor schon mit ein paar kumpels in travemünde zum kutterangeln bin.

das gäbe ärger zuhause und das will ich nicht :l 

na ja, aber wer weiß...

erst mal zur boot und dann langsam weitersehen...


----------



## winni (1. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen,

Also guifri ich weiß nicht was du willst? Du wohnst unmittelbar im Schlaraffenland des Angeln (Süßwasser) und fragst was man mit einem Boot im Rheinland (Düsseldorf) machen kann? Keine 50Km entfernt von Dir gibt es eins der besten Raubfischgebiete was Deutschland und die Niederlande anbelangt. Vor allen Dingen was die Bootsfischerei anbelangt.
 Ich meine die Maas in Holland und die mit der Maas verbundenen Seen. Angefangen in Maastrich über Maasbracht, Roermond, Venlo und noch weiter hoch.
Hier fängst du Hechte (1m Hechte keine Ausnahme), Zander von 70cm, 80cm keine Ausnahme. Barsche ab 40cm nichts besonderes... Rapfen, Wels(in der Maas beim schleppen gefangen). Also frag nicht was man mit einem Boot in Düsseldorf machen kann :z :z :z :z 

So und dazwischen fährst du mit deinem Boot so oft wie möglich zur Ostsee um Dorsch zu pilken, oder der Mefo beim Trolling nachzustellen.

Wenn man es so sieht lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ein Boot, auch 500Km entfernt von der Küste !!!

Ob Kajüte von Nutzen ist, ist auch eine der Frage wer regelmäßig mit an Bord ist........Ist zum Beispiel, wie bei mir der Fall, meine Frau regelmäßig,(ist Angelverrückter als ich) und noch weitere Angelfreunde an Bord und das weibliche Geschlecht muß mal Pipie,hat das weibliche Geschlecht ein Problem an Bord. bei einer Kajüte ist das Problem gelöst  

Ich habe ein Bootsabstellplatz in meiner Umgebung gefunden. Wichtig dabei ist nur das du das Boot jederzeit zum Angeln wegziehen kannst. Die meisten Abstellplätze sind abgeschlossen und man muß den Schlüssel beim Vermieter abholen.

Bootsführerschein auf jeden Fall machen (See und Binnen)

Winni


----------



## Albatros (1. Januar 2004)

Moin guifri#h

Vor Kauf eines Bootes solltest Du dir erst mal grundsätzlich überlegen, was will ich genau damit? Fährt die Familie grundsätzlich mit, oder fahre ich die meiste Zeit alleine. Was will ich alles mit dem Boot machen, Familienurlaube und auch Angeln? Wie oft in der Saison bin ich mit dem Boot unterwegs? Rechnet sich ein Liegeplatz in einem Verein (Arbeitsstunden, Aufnahmegebühr, Kranmiete, Vereinsgebühr) oder kauf ich mir lieber einen Trailer, habe aber keinen Platz für das Gespann. Nach diesen Kriterien solltest Du dir ein Boot aussuchen.

Wenn Du dir diese Fragen alle beantwortet hast, stelle Deine Anfrage mal erneut und wir helfen Dir beim perfekten Gespann

Das Du den Führerschein nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen willst, ist schon die beste Voraussetzung. Nicht umsonst, sind viele hier sehr besorgt....


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo Trollingfischer,
wo bitte schimpfe ich auf eine Kajüte??? Ich habe nur zur  Überlegung gestellt, welche Vor- und Nachteile das eine oder andere bedeutet!! Ich habe vorher ein Kajütboot ( ohne bei der Fahrt in der Kajüte sitzen zu können ) gefahren und fahre jetzt ein Boot mit Mittelkonsole. Ich habe mir diesen Wechsel genau überlegt. Warum kann man darüber nicht emotionslos reden?? Ich fische fast bei jedem Wetter. Im letzten Jahr haben wir gefischt obwohl das Boot auf der Windseite fast völlig von Eis überzogen wurde und es dann eigentlich langsam gefährlich wurde. Wenn ich bei -15 Grad fischen würde - und ich glaube dir nicht, das du das wirklich schon mal getan hast - kannst du sicher schön warm sitzen, aber nicht mehr gezielt fischen. Der Eisgang drückt dir deinen Echolotgeber in Winkel, die dir vielleicht die Küste von Neufundland, nicht aber mehr den Ostseegrund zeigen.
Am Morgen kommst du bei -15 Grad nicht mehr mit einer Teleflex aus dem Hafen, weil dir die Lenkung eingefroren ist. Das sind die Realitäten. ( weswegen ich mir jetzt eine Hydrauliklenkung gekauft habe).
Gib mir bitte mal die Vorteile einer Kajüte an. Außer, dass ich am Abend meine Geräte einschließen kann....
Die kleinen Kajütboote sind entweder so billig und schwach gebaut, das sie zwar noch von PKWs  getrailert werden können, nicht aber vernünftige Qualität und Haltbarkeiten bieten. Die großen, die auch mich reizen könnten, benötigen einen Geländewagen zum schleppen. Was soll ich mit einem Boot, welches ich nur noch an drei Slipanlagen an der Ostsee ins Wasser bringe bzw. nach dem Fischen nicht wieder raus bringe? Es muß alles etwas ausgewogen sein....

Also Trollingfischer, ich weiß nicht, warum du Frerk Petersen hier ins Spiel bringst, der hat sich doch noch garnicht gemeldet. Ich wollte auch gar keinen Tausch mit dir - und ich glaube  Frerk auch nicht ( ich kenne nicht mal dein Boot).
Was solls. Ich hab mich hier nur mit einem Interessenten fürs Bootsangeln austauschen wollen. Wenn du dazu etwas beitragen kannst, außer das du glaubst, bei -15 Grad noch mit einer geheizten Kajüte über die Ostsee zu fahren zu wollen, dann raus damit. Aber rechne damit, dass ich die Dinge, die sich am Rande der Realität abspielen,  auch ansprechen werde.
Dazu gehört auch, dass ich ...( nochmal: Ich ganz allein!!! )es für nicht sehr erstrebenswert halte, mit einer geschlossenen Kabine und geheizter Kajüte übers Wasser zu fahren und zu glauben, dass ich angle, wenn ich dann Geräte hinter mir herziehe und sich vielleicht ein blöder Fisch dabei an meiner Angel suizidiert! Das ist dann wie Walter Matthau auf seinem Sofa beim Eisangeln in der
Datscha auf dem See.


----------



## guifri (2. Januar 2004)

hallo?

von mir aus braucht ihr keine grundsatzdiskussion führen:q 


mir reicht´s wenn ich die vor- und nachteile kennenlerne.

@winni...

in holland kenne ich mich (noch) nicht aus.

das boot vor ort zu haben, macht sicherlich auch sinn!

wann, mit wem und wie oft ich es dann nutze, wird wohl erst die zeit bringen...

aber da meine familie nicht nur zur ostsee will, werde ich mir hier ein plätzchen für ein gespann suchen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Januar 2004)

quifri
laß uns doch dikutieren. Es ist doch nur vom Thema auf her auf
deine Frage bezogen. Ich sehe das alles auch nicht als Streit.

trollingfischer
Ich habe meine obigen Stellungnahmen nochmals durchgelesen. Ich kann weder den Namen Frerk Petersen bei mir lesen, noch das
Fabrikat Rival. Für die anderen, die das hier lesen: Ich fahre jetzt einer Rival und Frerk Petersen hilft etwas beim Ankauf dieser Boote, da es für diese in D keine Fachhändler gibt. Nur damit die anderen das auch verstehen.
Jetzt zu den anderen Argumenten: Meine Teleflexlenkung und auch die anderer Boote hat bei tiefen Minustemperaruren den Geist aufgegeben. Daher empfehle ich den Leuten eine hydrauliklenkung, da ich selbst bei anderen Bootskollegen feststellen konnten, das die keine Probleme damit haben. 
Die -15 grad über einer Ostsee, die auch im Winter vor Bornholm 
nur sehr selten mehr als -1 grad Wassertemperatur erreicht, ist
mit kaum eingängig. Der Hafen in Melstedt wäre bei diesen Temperaturen einfach eingefroren. Ich glaube dir die Minustemperaturen - nicht aber in der Größenordnung.....
Zu deiner Frage, ob ich Trollingfischer, die mit  g e s c h l o s s e n e r  K a j ü t e  für Weicheier halte: Ja, genau das tue ich. Auch wenn es davon mehrere geben sollte. Es hat für mich auch nichts mit angeln zu tun, wenn ich draußen Geräte schleppe, von denen mich eine geschlossene Tür trennt. 
Für mich bedeutet Trolling ein ständiges Einwirken auf mein Gerät und die Kontrolle meiner Köder. Ich kann nicht mit Blick auf GPS,
Echolot und Speedkontrolle schleppen. Ich muß meine Rutenspitzen sehen und muß meine Downriggerkabel sehen und hören können.
Das fahren in einer o f f e n e n  Kajüte dagegen ist sehr angenehm und auch unter den obigen Gesichtspunkten für mich
akzeptabel.
Zusammengefaßt:
Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen ein vernünftiges Kajütboot, welches als Walkaround ausgelegt ist und wo ich aus einer offenen Kajüte heraus meine Geräte unter Kontrolle habe. Aber
all das beginnt bei den meisten Booten erst ab einer Größe von etwa 6m. Diese Boote kann ich aber, wenn sie dann auch gut gebaut sind ( Bayliner, Sessa, Striper usw. ), nicht mehr mit einem normalen PKW bewegen. Es kommt doch nicht darauf an, das ich die Kiste gerade noch anhängen darf. Ich muß auch beim Slippen damit wieder aus dem Wasser kommen.  
Der Kollege hier fragte nach einem 5m Kajütboot. Was soll das denn sein?? Natürlich gibt es 5m Kajütboote. Aber die sind für Bootsfahrer und nicht für Angler konzeptioniert.

So. Das nochmal zu diesem Thema aus meiner ganz begrenzten Sicht. Es sollen auch nur scharfe Argumente sein, keine Schärfe gegen Kollegen. Ich empfand es nur als unfair, hier Namen unbeteiligter einzustellen, die damit garnichts zu tun haben.


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo guifri,

ich hatte Mitte des Jahres die gleiche Entscheidung zu teffen !

Fakt ist, dass ich&nbsp;ein Boot nur zu 60% zum Angeln brauche und die restliche Zeit, des Spasses halber,&nbsp;einfach nur zum Bootsfahren.

Ich habe ungefär die gleiche Entfernung zur Ostsee wie Du.

Bootfahren auf dem Rhein macht mir einfach keinen Spass, da man halt nur Flußauf. -oder Abwärts fahren kann. 

Meine Zielfische leben in der Ostsee. Deshalb wird das Boot auch während der Saison dort bleiben und bei Bedarf geslippt.

Ich kann Dir nur zu einem Boot mit Mittelsteuersand raten.

Deine Familie wird Dich sehr wahrscheinlich nur bei gutem Wetter auf dem Boot begleiten, deshalb brauchst Du eigentlich keine Kabine.

Bei schlechem Wetter oder Kälte kann ich Dir eigentlich nur angemessene Kleidung empfehlen.

Achte aber darauf, daß das Boot genügend Stauraum für das Unterbringen von Angelutensilien hat. Klappbare Konsolen&nbsp;oder begehbare Konsolen&nbsp;haben große Stauräume.

Zu Eurer Sicherheit sollte das Boot auch noch hochbordig sein, gerade wenn Kinder mit an Bord sind.

Ich musste beim Kauf einen Kompromiss eingehen, da natürlich auch meine Frau und die beiden Kinder bei schönem Wetter mitfahren,&nbsp;um sich vielleicht&nbsp;auf der Liegefläche vorne räkeln zu können.:q

Hätte&nbsp;ich&nbsp;bei meiner Entscheidung nur an´s Angeln gedacht, wäre&nbsp;das Boot, so wie Dolfin es hat, rausgekommen - eine ultimative Fisch-Maschine !

&nbsp;


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Januar 2004)

Nun mal langsam, Trollingfischer!
Ich habe dich nicht als Spinner bezeichnet. Es ist auch kaum herausinterpretierbar. Gegenläufige Meinungen bedeuten auch nicht zwangsläufig, dass der eine Recht hat und der andere nicht.
Ich stelle hier nur meine Meinung vor - und du Deine. Wer sich dann ein Boot kaufen will, kann sich doch daraus sein Bild machen. Das muß nicht zwangsläufig mein Bild sein. Es ist es auch oft genug nicht.
Allerdings stehe ich zu meiner Meinung, dass die Angelei und die Jagd nach den Fischen nicht nur ein möglichst bequemes heraus-
klauben von Beute ist. Für mich gehört das Erleben der Elemente
mit dazu. Sich auf dem Boot in eine warme Bude verziehen und warten, dass draußen was ausklinkt, ist nicht mein Ding. Daher würde ich, wenns ein Boot der Größe sein soll, eines mit geschlossener Kajüte und überdachtem Fahrerstand, nicht aber abgeschlossen von der Plicht bevorzugen.
Wenn du das anders haben möchtest, ist das doch deine Sache!
Steh dazu und mach es wie du es willst. Ich kann für mich daraus nur keine besondere Auseindersetzung mit den Elementen erkennen.
So, das wars für mich dazu. Ich habe hier niemanden beleidigt und  möchte nur das Recht haben, auch zu meiner Meinung stehen zu dürfen.


----------



## Franky (2. Januar 2004)

Jungens... Macht bitte keinen Unsinn - zu schnell ergibt das eine Wort das nächste und gerade im "Schriftlichen" ist es schwer den richtigen "Ton" zu treffen. Ihr scheint beide gestandene Bootsangler mit massig Erfahrung zu sein, von der viele profiteren können.
Trinkt beim nächsten Treff 'n heissen Kamillentee :q zusammen, okay?


----------



## Laksos (2. Januar 2004)

@dolfin



> und wenn Familie an Bord ist, geht Sie nur einmal in die Kajüte, kotzt sie voll und kommt wieder raus. Geht nie wieder rein!





> Pennen im 5m Boot mit Kajüte? Hab ich einmal gemacht. Nie wieder. Das Ding ist zu klein, ist laut in der Nacht, unbequem und und und....



Das erste Zitat deiner postings halte ich ein bischen für daneben. Wenn's bei deiner eigenen Familie so ist, tut's mir leid, es geht aber auch anders. #d 

Und auch der Rest ist sicherlich deine eigene subjektive Eischätzung, das ist schon in Ordnung so. Auch ich habe deshalb meine eigene subjektive Einschätzung dieser Dinge, die sieht aber ein bischen anders aus. 

Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu den Weicheiern mit Kajüte und finde es einfach toll, wenn ich bei Aussicht auf silbernen Fangerfolg notgedrungen nun mal in der kalten Zeit fahren muß, dann aber zum Glück mit Kajüte! 

Es gibt nix schöneres, als bei Regen, Schnee oder Eiswind und geöffneter Heckschiebetür direkten Blick- und Zugriffskontakt auf die Downrigger zu haben, dabei 'nen schönen heißen Tee schlürfen zu dürfen und sich genüßlich die letzten harten Männer dieser Erde auf manchen Nachbarbooten zu betrachten, die mit freiem, aber eingeschneitem Oberkörper und vor Kälte bibbernden Brusthaaren im Eiswind stehen und die Downrigger nicht mehr richtig sehen können, weil ihre Wimpern zugefroren sind! :q

Und kotzende Trollingfischer hab' ich schon mehr gesehen, als eigene Familienmitglieder bei dieser Tätigkeit. Das passierte noch keinem meiner Ableger, nicht mal bei 1,5m Wellenhöhe und Windstärke 5. Und die sind, seitdem sie vom Krabbeln zum Gehen übergegangen sind, regelmäßig an Bord.

@ guifri

Aber um dir mal als Rheinländer mit einem Kajütboot (nach solchen Leuten hast du ja schließlich gefragt) zu antworten - falls du als Düsseldorfer mal 'nem Kölner zuhörst   - meine subjektive Sicht der ganzen Möglichkeiten zu zeigen, die Du mit einem Kajütboot 500km von der Küste hast, kannst du dir ja mal bei Interesse unsere priv. Mini-Homepage unter

www.laksos.de 

anschauen. Ich denke, da kommt in den Reiseberichten und bei der Teamvorstellung ganz gut zum Ausdruck, was unser kleines Kajütboot für uns alle, die gesamte Familie, bedeutet. 

Damit sind wir nun so wunderbar flexibel, daß wir dieses Jahr sogar die Trollingfischerei mal ein bischen zurückstellen werden und stattdessen das Bötchen dauerhaft 7 Monate fest an einen (Binnen-Wasserliegeplatz in Deutschland legen werden, um dort mit der Familie alle zusammen die Ferienwochen und möglichst viele Wochenenden auf und mit dem Boot verbringen werden, mit allem Drum und Dran: Angeln, drauf Wohnen, (natürlich auch schlafen! Warum sollte das in einem 5,70m-Boot mit 4 Mann nicht gehen? Haben wir schon 8 Tage am Stück in Holland gemacht), übers Wasser düsen, Angeln, etc.. :m


----------



## guifri (2. Januar 2004)

hallo,

ich sehe schon. die erfahrungen und meinungen sind sehr variabel und reichhaltig.

@laksos

euer boot gefällt mir gut, aber ich glaube, dass die größe in den nächsten jahren den finanziellen rahmen sprengen würde, da ich dann wahrscheinlich auch einen neuen wagen bräuchte.

@dolfin und trolingfischer

streiten lohnt nicht. ihr habt sicherlich beide andere vorstellungen oder bedürfnisse. und das ist gut so...

was mich auch insgesamt interssiert, sind die unterhaltskosten..

was muss in ein boot so an pflege und wartung investieren? was in den trailer? wie teuer sind liegegebühren? etc.

entschuldigt meine vielen fragen, aber ich habe nur eine vision und keine ahnung 

:q


----------



## guifri (2. Januar 2004)

was kostet sowas ohne motor?


----------



## guifri (2. Januar 2004)

ups..preisliste gefunden...


----------



## Laksos (2. Januar 2004)

Die lfd. Unkosten können minimal bis brachial sein, denke ich. Kommt auf deine persönl. Voraussetzungen und Ansprüche an. 

Ich empfehle jedem, es so wie wir zum Anfang zu machen. So haben wir es auch von ganz vielen Empfohlen bekommen:  

Zum Ausprobieren wirklich erst mal ein kleineres (offenes :q ) Boot kaufen um zu sehen, ob es wirklich das richtige (Dauer-)Hobby für sich (u. evtl. die Family) ist. Wenn's 'n Schuss in den Ofen wird, ist der Verlust nicht ganz so herb. Erst später was größeres zulegen.

Kosten sind ja schon mal zu berücksichtigen, wie/mit was du dein Boot (technisch/nautisch/sicherheitstechnisch) ausstatten willst.

Dann die Liegeplatz- oder Stellplatzgebühren für den Sommer und das Winterlager. Von umsonst (weil zuhause oder bei Verwandten auf dem Trailer im Garten) bis 80,00 EUR oder gar mehr pro Monat sind da drin.

Ein Wasserliegeplatz in der Sommersaison für ein Boot deiner gewünschten Größenklasse kostet je nach Revier schätzungsweise 350,00 bis 800,00 EUR, je nachdem, ob du 'nen Liegeplatz auf Sylt oder im Verklappungshafen hinter der Kläranlage von Duisburg wählst (nur bildlich gemeint, real gibt's das wohl nicht, sorry, Duisburger!). Für das Abstellen deines Trailers musst du dann im schlimmsten Fall aber nochmal extra zahlen, also vorher fragen.

Alle diese Kosten kannst du aber nicht erwarten, hier gleich exakt per posting präsentiert zu bekommen; da musst du dich schon selbst kümmern und bei den für dich in Frage kommenden Stellen erkundigen!

Willst du das Boot länger als mal einen 3-Wo-Urlaub ins Wasser legen, kommt ein Anti-Bewuchs-("Anti-Fouling")Anstrich dazu. Ca. 250-400 EUR, schätze ich.

Und je nachdem, wo du evtl. öfter ins Wasser slippst oder kranst (Kran immer sehr teuer, bis ca. 50,00 EUR rein/raus!), kommen noch Kosten fürs Zuwasserlassen auf dich zu. Weiter Steuer und Versicherung. Und die Kosten für die Wartung und Pflege (Inspektion, winterfest machen, etc.) deines Motors. 

Also wie gesagt, bei einem leichten kleinen offenen Boot hast du erst mal erheblich geringere Kosten. Wenn es erstmal ein solches werden soll, wäre evtl. ein aufklappbares Frontschutzverdeck (gerade große Scheibe oder halbschalenförmige Faltverdeckhaube) ganz gut. - Das fällt mir erstmal auf Anhieb auf die Schnelle so ein.


----------



## basswalt (2. Januar 2004)

wünsche auch noch nur das beste.
ist wohl auch ne Frage was du investieren kannst. Ich selbst brauch keine Kabiene. Nimmt nu Platz. Besser ne gute Ausrüstung. Lass dich nicht entmutigen. Schau wie sas die Profis machen.gruss basswalt


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Januar 2004)

@laksos
Ein Wort zum "kotzen in Kajüte". Ich hatte nach dem Posting darauf hingewiesen, dass ich es bezüglich seiner Anfrage durchaus ernst meinte. Leider finde ich bei der von mir benutzten
Rubrik "Schnellantwort" nicht mehr diese viele kleinen Spielereien, die die Antworten etwas " enthärten". Wer verstehen will, versteht aber, glaube und hoffe ich.
Wir gingen aber von der Frage von Quifri aus: Kajütboot 5m !!
Wetter auf See bedeutet doch - so wie ich es kenne - nicht leise rieselt der Schnee. Das ist doch schönes Wetter. Wetter, vor dem ich die Familie in Sicherheit bringen müßte, wäre kräftig auffrischender Wind, Regen/Schnee waagerecht und schöne Wellen. Ich habe mal in meinem vorherigen Boot zunächst einen, später meinen anderen Mitfahrer mehr zwecks Trimmung in die Kajüte gebeten. Nach jeweils etwa 10 Minuten kamen die wieder raus. Mit genau den Problemen, die ich versuchte vorsichtig anzusprechen.
Du führst jetzt genau ein anderes Boot in die Debatte ein, welches über wesentlich mehr Raum verfügt, als eben das angefragte 5m Boot. Ein 5m Boot ist keines von 5,50m und erst recht keines von 6m.

Jeder hat das Recht, auch bei mir, sich seine Dinge so einzuteilen und zu gestalten, wie er das möchte. Wirklich und unausgenommen jeder. Wenn du in der Kajüte sitzend schleppen
möchtest, kannst du das doch tun. Wenn Trollingfischer das möchte: Warum denn nicht!!!

Wenn ich das für wenig sinnvoll und für nicht ( für mich !) erstrebenswert halte. Warum darf ich das nicht so sehen???
Ich sitze ja nun auch nicht auf der offenen Planke und ertrinke bei Regen von vorn. Auch Boote mit einem Mittelsteuerstand geben
Schutz vor Wind und Regen. Nur sitzt man eben an seinem Gerät
und fühlt mit allen Sinnen, was beim angeln abgeht.

Und zu guter letzt: Warum kann man hier nicht hart an der Sache diskutieren, um unterschiedliche Meinungen für Leute aufzuzeigen, die noch eine Entscheidung suchen? Ich habe das Gefühl, das sich der eine oder andere ständig für seine eigenen  Kaufentscheidungen angegriffen fühlt!? Es kann doch jeder seine
Dinge selbst machen, so wie er will. Nur mit den Standardpostings
" Boaaah, Klasse ", " Geil " oder " Super" ist eigentlich niemandem geholfen, der sich noch entscheiden will. Wenn ich sehe, mit welcher Inbrunst in Norwegenpostings über eine Rolle für 200 Euro debattiert wird, sollte es doch möglich sein, bei einer
Anschaffung von 10 oder 15 Tausend Euronen etwas breiter zu diskutieren.

Quifri

Noch zwei Dinge für dich. Ich hoffe, dass du mir nicht auch noch gram bist. Ich will hier niemanden fertigmachen oder aburteilen.
Nur dort, wo ich mit vielen Angelfreunden zusammenkomme, gibt es genau diese Fraktionen der "Weicheier" und der " mit dem gefrorenen Grinsen". Das wird sich auch ganz offen beim Bier gesagt und niemand ist irgendjemandem dafür böse. Man steht eben zu der einen oder anderen Sache.
Ich trinke auch gern mit jedem, auch und gerade mit denen ich diskutieren konnte, denn nur die bringen auch mich weiter, später mal einen Tee - lieber aber einen Hopfentee.....

Bootskosten:
Man kann sich eigentlich auf eine Formel einigen, die besagt, das man etwa jährlich 10% der Anschaffungskosten für das Boot und seinen Werterhalt braucht ( Versicherung, Pflege, Trailer, Stellplatz, Reparaturen, Ersatz unbrauchbar gewordener Ausrüstung ) - ohne Betriebskosten.

Zu dem Boot, von welchem du dort ein Bild eingespielt hast:
Ich weiß, auch hier werden mich wieder Leute angreifen, dass ich
bestimmte Dinge schlechtmachen will. Aber eines muß man bei
farbigen Rümpfen bedenken: Die Kratzer, die auf farbigen Gelcoat enstehen, sind wesentlich schlechter wieder wegzubringen, als die Kratzer auf weißem Gelcoat.  Mein Rumpf hat aber auch einen gefärbten Streifen. Ein komplett durchgefärbter Rumpf ist aber bestimmt noch anfälliger. Vom Typ her sicher ein hübsches Boot.


----------



## Laksos (2. Januar 2004)

@dolfin

Vorweg: Ich hab' kein Problem mit dir, auch wenn wir hier im thread unterschiedlicher Ansicht sind. So siehst du es ja auch immer.

Zur Sache:

Ich sehe das hier beileibe nicht als Streit mit dir an, aber wer so wie du austeilt, muß bekanntlich auch mal einstecken können. Ich glaube nicht, daß du so oft von anderen Boardies angegangen wirst, nur weil du regelmäßig Kritisches äußerst. In deinen postings schwingt auch meines Erachtens oft mehr mit, als deine Worte allein ausdrücken. Der eine sieht halt nur, daß das Glas halb voll ist (nicht nur gleich Boah, Klasse, Geil und Super), du siehst es aber nach meinem Dafürhalten eben sehr oft als halb leer an. Und dass du deine Ansichten niemals den anderen zueigen machen willst, bezweifle ich halt deswegen einfach machmal. Das muss ja auch nicht immer negativ sein, ist es aber manchmal vielleicht schon.

guifri hatte konkret gefragt



> Ich würde sehr gerne dem Bootsangeln fröhnen und auch mal mit meiner Family rumschippern wollen.



Deshalb fand ich deine in meinen Augen abwertende und wegwischende Bemerkung zum Thema "Familie und Boot" im Zusammenhang mit "die Familie kriegt im Boot eh nur das Kotzen" für eine Zumutung und fühlte mich persönlich schon ein bischen angegriffen, da du es beileibe nicht nur auf deine eigene Family bezogst und es schon sehr allgemein klang.

Deine persönlichen (schlechten) Erfahrungen mögen ja zutreffen - meine (positiven) mit der Familie aber auch! 



> Wetter auf See bedeutet doch - so wie ich es kenne - nicht leise rieselt der Schnee. Das ist doch schönes Wetter. Wetter, vor dem ich die Familie in Sicherheit bringen müßte, wäre kräftig auffrischender Wind, Regen/Schnee waagerecht und schöne Wellen.



Das habe ich doch schon gesagt: Selbst unsere (damals) Kleinkinder haben bei 1,5m und 5 Bft. nicht das Bröckeln bekommen und sogar Spaß dabei gehabt. Sie hatten damals nur noch nur nicht den Sinn für die Gefahr. Wogegen ich heilfroh war, bei Brechern über das Kajütendeck eben ein Kajütboot und kein offenes zu haben, von wegen "Kind über Bord" (bitte jetzt keine Diskussion darüber, warum wir dann überhaupt rausgefahren sind; du weißt selbst, wie schnell Schlechtwetterfronten manchmal unvorhergesehen entstehen). 

Aber guifri fragt nun mal eben konkret auch nach dem Familienaspekt, und guifri's Perle wird ihm was husten, wenn er sich vielleicht nur eine reine Trollingmaschine kauft und sie trotz vorhandenem Willen dann leider nur mitfahren "muß", weil die Family bei der Kaufentscheidung überhaupt nicht berücksicht wurde. Und das tust du mit deinen Tipps eben gerade nicht, sondern hebst ausschließlich die Vorzüge eines 100%-ig  reinen Angelbootes hervor.

Ich kann mich getäuscht haben, aber ich sehe guifri's Anfrage ganz eindeutig nach einer Kompromisslösung.

.





> Du führst jetzt genau ein anderes Boot in die Debatte ein, welches über wesentlich mehr Raum verfügt, als eben das angefragte 5m Boot.



Hä? Dass das Boot nun 5,00 oder 5,50 lang ist (meine 5,70m kommen eigentlich nur mit dem blöden unnützen langen Bugspriet zustande) spielt in deinen Augen vielleicht hier eine große Rolle, meiner Meinung geht dein Einwand an der Fragestellung aber vorbei.



> Nur sitzt man eben an seinem Gerät  und fühlt mit allen Sinnen, was beim angeln abgeht.



Warum sollte ich das in meinem Boot nicht?




> Warum kann man hier nicht hart an der Sache diskutieren, um unterschiedliche Meinungen für Leute aufzuzeigen, die noch eine Entscheidung suchen? Ich habe das Gefühl, das sich der eine oder andere ständig für seine eigenen Kaufentscheidungen angegriffen fühlt!?



Wieso? Ich hab' mich heute das erste Mal richtig von dir angegriffen gefühlt, und das nur bei den Aussagen über familiäre Magenbewegungen. Dagegen habe ich aber das Gefühl, daß du postings von anderen Membern ja vielleicht auch mal als ebenso gleichberechtigte kritische Gegenpostings betrachten könntest, auch wenn diese bei ihrer, deiner Auffassung widersprechenden, Meinung bleiben sollten.

 _______________

Vielleicht hätte ich das hier auch als PM an dich senden können, aber ich denke, wir sollten anderen Boardies auch ruhig mal zeigen, wie man sich trotzdem auch mal "gepflegt" über unterschiedliche Ansichten "streiten" kann und sich bei einer Gelegenheit trotzdem irgendwann mal den besagten Hopfenblütentee gegenseitig kredenzen kann!?  :m


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2004)

@dolfin

ich bin dir nicht gram. ich bin auch nicht zart besaitet, wenn es um das vertreten meiner meinungen und erfahrungen geht.

aber laksos hat schon recht. ein kompromiss muss her.

ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich der troller werde, da ich diese art zu fischen bis auf einmal in fuerte mit einem schlecht gelaunten skipper, dessen name ich hier nicht nenne möchte, noch nie mitgemacht habe.

ich/wir möchte(n) die see genießen, ich möchte auch im sommer noch an fangplätze rankommen, was in den ferienzeiten auf die wir angewiesen sind, schwer möglich ist...

und die bevorzugt angelart wird wahrscheinlich erst mal naturköderangeln und pilken...

@laksos

du siehst das schon ganz richtig. und bevor ich wirklich auch eine finanziell so weitreichende entscheidung treffe, werde ich mir die entsprechenden informationen sicherlich auch besorgen.

aber ich fange bei 0 an und deshalb sind so grobe anhaltspunkte wichtig für mich über die art des unterhalts:

10 % der anschaffungskosten ist ja schon mal ein richtwert. aber ich glaube auch, dass der wert je nachdem, was man mit dem boot so vorhat stark schwankend ist.

und wenn ich genug informationen zusammen habe, kann ich auch erst kalkulieren, was wir uns leisten möchten...

wie gesagt, genaueren überblick über das investitionsvolumen  habe ich erst, nach der fertigstellung unseres hauses. da fällt ja auch immer hier noch was an und da noch, ach ja und das wäre auch ganz schön...

deshalb fange ich ja jetzt an zu gucken, was mir vorschweben wird, um dann zu entscheiden, was realistisch ist. wenn ich den führerschein habe, werde ich auch mal das eine oder das andere boot für nen tag chartern, je nachdem wie die auswahl ist...

ich weiß nur, mit einem schlauchboot wäre ich nur kurzzeitig zufrieden zu stellen und....

...dasselbe hatte ich schon mit meinem motorad, erst ne günstige lösung und nicht ein jahr später doch die harley...
(inzwischen aber beide mopeds verkauft, da ich lieber angeln gehe#h )


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute!
Kommt Mal wieder zur Sache!
Ich habe ein großes Interesse an diesem Thema.
Da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein größeres Boot zu kaufen.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2004)

@knurrhahn

dann fang mal an zur sache zu schreiben.

was hast du für ein boot? warum ein größeres etc.?


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Januar 2004)

Hi guifri

Ich habe ein 440 Fisching! Und könnte mir vorstellen einmal ein Größeres zu haben.
Einmal weiter angeln, wenn es mit einem Ruderboot nicht mehr geht.
Bei Regen ein Dach über den Kopf haben.
Und so richtig auf große Fahrt zu gehen!
So mit 100 PS oder so mein Traum!

www.boote-lingroen.de/linder.html

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Lachsy (3. Januar 2004)

so dann erzähle ich vom Boot was Winni hat,
ist ein Quicksilver 560 KK 




für das Angeln eigendlich für uns optimal, obwohl winni immer meint 1 meter mehr wäre schon klasse.
Jetzt mal Kajütboot aus der sicht einer weiblichen Anglerin, also von mir   Bin nicht zimperlich was das Wetter angeht, ich kann ruhig auch mal nass werden. Aber mein kaffee oder meine stulle (butterbrot) nehme ich gerne im Trockenen zu mir. Auch das schlafen ist in meinen Augen kein Problem. Ist doch klar das es keine Yacht ist, mit richtigen bett, muss ja auch nicht. Zum kleinen geschäft machen gehen ich in die kajüte , sorry aber es geht nicht über die reeling, oder in die pütz ! 

Jeder muss vorher gründlich überlegen, brauch ich das boot nur zum Angeln oder will ich auch mal spazierenfahren. Das ein boot was das geldliche angeht nicht beim kauf aufhört ,ist jedem wohl klar. Fischfinder......echolot.........GPS..downrigger usw kostet alles geld. 

Trailer oder nicht ???? wir haben uns für den Trialer endschieden. Das boot am haken nehmen und mal für ein tag nach Holland zum Raubfischangeln , sind ja nur ca 120 km von hier. Oder mal für 1 bis 2 Wochen zur Ostsee. So kann ich doch flexible endscheiden wo ich hin will. Ist doch in meinen augen, nicht das ware, das boot liegt zb an einem liegeplatz an der Ostsee. Ich würde aber gene mal mit dem boot woanders hin, sprich Holland oder weis ich wo, was nun ohne trailer???? 

Alles hat seine vor und nachteile, und man sollte es sich gründlich überlegen, und auch mit der familie absprechen, sonst gibt es nur böses blut

mfg lachsy


----------



## Albatros (3. Januar 2004)

@Lachsy

mein Reden#6 guifri soll erst mal entscheiden, was genau er mit dem Boot will und wie oft er es nutzen wird. Danach kann man seinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend, ihm die dazu passenden Boote empfehlen. Einige Vorabinformationen hat er ja schon bekommen

@guifri

ein Trailer für o.g. Boot wird so ca. zwischen 2500 - 3000€ liegen. Steuern brauchste keine bezahlen, nur alle 2 Jahre beim TÜV vorführen.


----------



## anguilla (3. Januar 2004)

Sehr interessante Diskussion! 

Da mich dieses Thema - wenn auch bisher nur als Träumerei -  beschäftigt, lese ich eifrig eure Meinungsäusserungen.
Macht bitte weiter so! :m

Auch wenn hier "hart" diskutiert wird, was ich nicht schlecht finde, haben sich doch alle lieb, oder...

Leider kann ich zum Thema keine persönlichen Erfahrungen beisteuern, da ich nur ein Ruderboot besitze...


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

Also ich bin echt überrascht, wieviele Boardie´s hier ein Motorboot haben, oder mit dem Gedanken spielen, sich eins anzuschaffen !

&nbsp;

Da stelle ich mal die Frage in den Raum, ob nicht mal, vielleicht im Frühjahr, ein BBT (Boardie-Boots-Treffen) stattfinden sollte ??:z

Veranstaltungsort könnte z.B. Fehmann sein, wo sich Bootseigner und die , die es noch werden wollen, zweck´s Erfahrungsaustausch&nbsp; und natürlich Angeln treffen.

Mitfahrgelegenheiten für "noch nicht Bootsbesitzer" sollten dann auch genug vorhanden sein, um Eindrücke von verschiedenen Bootstypen zu bekommen.

&nbsp;

Nun mal los, wie seht Ihr das ????


----------



## wildbootsman (3. Januar 2004)

Den organisier mal, am besten eigenes Thread und ich bin dabei mit meinem Boot "Knalli Peng"

Wildi


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2004)

hallo,

@lachsy.

das sieht doch gut aus. 

ich denke auch, dass es ohne trailer nicht gehen wird/soll.

wie seht ihr das?

habt ihr euch neue oder gebrauchte boote angeschafft?

wenn neu, warum bzw. warum kein gebrauchtes?

ist das risiko eines fehlkaufs einzugrenzen bei gebrauchtbooten?


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

@ Wildbootsmann, 

klar dafür würde ich natürlich noch einen neuen Thread aufmachen, ich wollte nur mal die Lage sondieren und Eure Meinung dazu hören wie überhaupt die Resonanz ist.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Hab mich aus Chronischem Geldmangel mit diesem Thema bisher auch nur Theoretisch auseinandersetzen können. Was mich aber erstaunt, ist dass sich die Meinungen so Spalten. Einmal in die Extremhäusener, die sich in die warme Kabine verkriechen beim Angeln, und andererseits die Ultimativspartaner, die eine Kabine so fürchten wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Denn ich sehe treffende Argumente auf beiden seiten. a) hat Dolphin natürlich recht, wenn der Familienausflug nur bei schönem wetter stattfindet, somit eine Vollüberdachung unsinn ist, und man mehr wert auf ausreichend decksplatz legen sollte. (Ich red von ner Familie, keiner Nuranglerfamilie, die sind ja härter im Nehmen)
b) hat er auch recht, dass man zum Fischen auch raus muss, und der überdachte und geheizte Steuerstand eher witzlos ist, da man sowieso warm angezogen sein muss will man sich nicht beim Drillen sein bestes Stück verkühlen.
Das Kabinenboote aber schlechter im Wasser liegen halte ich eher für unsinn. Sie sind zwar etwas Windanfälliger und der Schwerpunkt liegt etwas höher, aber soviel macht das sicher nicht aus, das Dach wiegt ja keine 100kg. Und ob ein Boot Tiefer im Wasser liegt oder auf den Wellen schaukelt liegt nur am Gewicht, nicht am Dach.

Andererseits hat eine Kabine natürlich auch Vorteile. Man kann trockene Sachen anziehen und muss nicht abbrechen, falls man ne Dusche abbekommen hat, man kann sich aufwärmen, und sogar mal dort Nächtigen, oder beim Rausfahren nen Nickerchen machen (natürlich nicht beim Fahren  ) Man kann die Angelsachen einschliessen und nen Fäkalieneimer reinstellen (wer zuviel Zeit+Geld hat, kann natürlich auch ein Portapotti kaufen.) Ausserdem kann man auch noch das ein oder andere eheliche (oder aussereheliche) Geschäft Entdeckungsfrei erledigen. 
Dass man auf einem 5m Boot Canpieren kann ist natürlich unfug, ein 5m Wohnwagen ist zu dritt schon eng und hat garantiert mehr Platz als ein Boot.

Also mein Idealboot hätte garantiert eine Kabine. Aber keine die den ganzen Decksplatz frisst, und der Steuerstand wäre zumindestens auch von aussen zu bedienen, wenn nicht nur.
Um die Kabine könnte man gut drumrumgehen (Ankern ist sonst Hölle und schleppen vermutlich auch) 

Bleibt nur noch die Grösse fraglich Ne 605KK ist natürlich ne Hausnummer obgleich zum Campen wohl auch zu klein. Nur 900kg Leergewicht lassen das Teil inkl Motor, vollem Tank, Trailergewicht und Mamas nötigster Überlebensausstattung schnell in der 1600 kg+ Geländewagentrailerklasse landen. Mir wärs zu schwer, mein Onkel hatte mal nen 7,5m Wohnwagen, son Teil fahr ich nie wieder. Auf jeder Autobahnauffahrt kommt man nicht rein, weil der Benz nicht aussem Quark kommt. Und son gewicht auf ner engen glitschigen Sliprampe? Viel spass.

Ich würd wohl eher was in Richtung 500 Kabinenboot nehmen. (Um bei Quicksilver zu bleiben) Sowas lässt sich Prima bewegen, sehr Flexibel einsetzen, überall ins Wasser bringen, Ne kleine Kabine ist da, aber auch mehr Decksplatz wie bei einer 560KK. Der schwerpunkt liegt niedriger, und man kann draussen sitzen beim Angeln. Der Bootsanleger reicht ne nummer kleiner, Motor und verbrauch auch, und im Winter kann mans evtl sogar in der Tiefgarage Parken.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

Zitat Gerätefetischist:

"Ausserdem kann man auch noch das ein oder andere eheliche (oder aussereheliche) Geschäft Entdeckungsfrei erledigen.  "

&nbsp; 

Kann man auf ´ner Konsole auch !!!!:q :q :q


----------



## Karstein (3. Januar 2004)

Komisch - gestern war ich auf Bootssuche via Google, und was wurde mir als Suchergebnis angeboten? Dieser Thread hier, über geeignete Angelboote. Wenn ich diese Emotionen heute hier so lese, sträubt sich´s in mir wie beim Igel bei ´ner feindlichen Attacke...

Tatsache: Ausgangsfrage "Gedanken zum Boot" (auf dieser Page hier auf ANGLERBOARD.de!!!)

Tatsache: Angler fragen hier, Angler antworten. (Ansonsten bitte "Skipper", "Boote", "Yacht" oder "Palstek" abonnieren)

Tatsache: ich wurde schon mit Kinderwagengestell neugeboren vor 38 Jahren und 8 Monaten auf das damalige Boot meiner Eltern gebettet, durfte hunderte von Booten betreten und war bis letztes Jahr Vorsitzender eines Segel- und Motorbootclubs

Tatsache: alle Boots-Führerscheine sind in der Family vorhanden

Tatsache: eine Kajüte ist immer akzeptabel bei Skippern, die auf See gehen - sei es zum Aufwärmen oder zum Stauen von trocken zu haltenden Plünnen und Ausrüstungsgegenständen

Tatsache: Boote MIT Kajüte sind für uns Angler meistens schwer trailerbar, weil zu schwer/zu groß

Tatsache: ich als Ost- und Nordseeangler suche momentan auch ganz bewusst nach einem geeigneten Riss der für uns Angler genial neuen Konstruktion "Walkaround"-Boot! (schon von den Vorrednern in´s Spiel gebracht) Diese Schiffe vereinen, je nach Größe, eine kleine mittige Schlupfkajüte mit einer perfekten Bewegungsfreiheit rund um das Boot plus hoher Relingskante plus massig Platz im Achterbereich. Besser kann ein Boot für uns nicht geeignet sein, zumal man auch prima im Bugbereich stehen und angeln kann!

Leider hat diese feine Sache auch seinen Preis... Schaut euch´s selbst mal an und sucht einfach unter "Walkaround Boot". Beispielswerften wären da Arvor, Beneteau, Finnmarin, Karnic. Die Liste ist wesentlich länger, aber der Bootstyp meines Empfindens nach nur genial für unsereins.

Ahoi

Karsten


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

Wildbootsmann und Trollingfischer, dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt !:m


----------



## Laksos (3. Januar 2004)

@Karsten Berlin



> Angler fragen hier, Angler antworten. (Ansonsten bitte "Skipper", "Boote", "Yacht" oder "Palstek" abonnieren)



Wieso das denn?? So ein Unsinn.

Ist ja gut und schön mit deinen Tatsachen, aber Tatsache ist auch, daß guifri hier nun mal konkret nach einer Alternativlösung incl. Family fragte. Das hat er dann auch nochmals bestätigt. 

Für die von dir angesprochene "Nur-Angel-Fangmaschine" und entsprechende Interessenten kann ja gerne ein neuer thread aufgemacht werden, aber die Ursprungsfrage wird mit Bravour leider immer wieder ignoriert, auch wenn Vereinzelte sich zwischendurch doch nochmal guifri's "Problem" annehmen.


----------



## Tiffy (3. Januar 2004)

Moin Kinners #h,

wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich auch #h . Wann soll das Treffen denn sein ?

AB - Bootsanglertreffen 2004

hätte ich schon Spaß dran !


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

Jo Tiffy,

ich hab so Anfang bis Mitte Mai gedacht. Dann ist es glaube ich auch vom Wetter her beständiger. Das Treffen&nbsp;sollte dann vielleicht von Freitag (Anreise) bis Sonntag (Abreise)gehen. Was meint Ihr dazu ???


----------



## Tiffy (3. Januar 2004)

mhh,

ich weiß jetzt gar nicht so genau was Karsten uns sagen möchte ??

Tatsache ist das es jede Menge Leute gibt die ganz unterschiedliche Anforderungen an ein Boot stellen.....

und darüber schreiben wir hier. Über unsere Gedanken zum Boot. War nicht so die Überschrift ?


----------



## Tiffy (3. Januar 2004)

uhps,

war gerade noch nicht da dein Posting Klaus. Joh der Termin würde sich wahrscheinlich einrichten lassen. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall in heimischen Gefilden und zur Ostsee/ Fehrmarn wollt ich eh mal wieder.

Am besten machen wir dafür einen neuen Thread auf. Du hast den Vortritt, war schließlich deine Idee  #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

@ tiffy 

Das mit Karsten sehe ich keinen Millimeter anders als Du !


----------



## wildbootsman (3. Januar 2004)

Zum Treffen: 
Möglichst bis Pfingsten, da bis dahin mein Wohnwagen auf Fehmarn steht. 

Aber mach mal einen neuen Thread auf, da dieser ja für die ist die noch ein Boot suchen. 

Wildi


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

@ Wildbootsmann

sag mir mal wann Pfingsten ist ! Habe ich nicht im Kalender.


----------



## wildbootsman (3. Januar 2004)

Pfingstsonntag ist der 30.5., also relativ spät dieses jahr. 

Wildi


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2004)

vielleicht solltet ihr das treffen wirklich in einem anderen thread bekakeln...

wenn ich/wir dann zeit haben, komme ich mal gucken... 

an alle anderen...

ich finde die diskussion befruchtetend und für mich als ahnungslosem mit vision und hoffentlich auch geldbeutel sehr interessant...weiter so...

vielleicht kann der eine oder die andere mal ein statement zu gebraucht vs. neu

-achtung - "vom stapel lassen" :q 

danke


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

Jo,

jetzt weiss ich Bescheid ! Ich bin aber zu diesem Termin schon am kleinen Belt in Angelurlaub !! - Sorry

&nbsp;


----------



## Lachsy (3. Januar 2004)

@Guifri
also winni hat sich vor dem kauf seines/unseren Bootes, schon damit auseinandergesetzt ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen. Nur ist er zu dem endschluss gekommen , das gebrauchte boote, so wie er es gerne haben wollte , auch nicht viel billiger als ein neues Boot waren. Dabei kommt es auch auf den motor an, wieviel hat er an Betriebsstunden gelaufen usw.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Quifri,

dein Problem ist mir auch bekannt. 

Wohnort Rheinland - Passion u.a. Ostseedorsche. 

Ich kann mich bisher auch nicht entscheiden. Erste Idee war ein Schlauchboot mit 5 PS. Das reicht für küstennahes Angeln auf jeden Fall aus und ist immer zu transportieren. Der Nachteil für mich ist hierbei nur die empfindliche Außenhaut, weil ich dieses Boot dann auch auf dem Rhein einsetzen würde. Die Steine und Muschelbänke würden der Hülle wohl kurzfristig Schaden zufügen. Ich werde mir also wahrscheinlich mittelfristig ein geeignetes offenes Aluboot mit einem guten 5 PS Motor kaufen. Der Transport ist zwar etwas aufwendiger, aber aufgrund des geringen Gewichts kann man diesen Bootstyp auch alleine benutzen und  trailern. Die Kosten bleiben in diesem Fall auch noch im erträglichen Rahmen und den Bootsführerschein kann ich mir sparen, bis ich mir dann doch mal was größeres leisten kann / will. Die Variante ist natürlich nicht Schlechtwettertauglich aber bei ruhigen Wetterverhältnissen auch auf der Ostsee in Küstennähe einsetzbar. 

Vielleicht findest Du ja auf der Boot die Lösung deines Problems.

Gruß

Rheinangler


----------



## Albatros (4. Januar 2004)

Hi guifri#h



> vielleicht kann der eine oder die andere mal ein statement zu gebraucht vs. neu



da hier ja nur über GFK Boote berichtet wurde, gehe ich da mal drauf ein. Bei einem kleinen Geldbeutel kannst Du grundsätzlich  auch ein GFK - Boot kaufen, welches schon 10 Jahre alt ist, kein Problem. Wenn das Unterwasserschiff ohne nennenswerte Schäden oder Osmose ist, warum nicht! GFK - Boote werden schon mal 20-30 Jahre alt Bei einem Außen- oder Innenborder sollte dieser auf keinen Fall älter sein, da Du nie weißt, wie der Vorbesitzer ihn behandelt hat.

Solltest Du mal ein Boot gefunden haben welches Dich interessiert, so gibt es eine sogenannte Yachtschwacke, mit der du den Neupreis und den derzeitigen Marktwert ermitteln kannst. Die Schwacke kost aber so um die 60 Euronen und die kauft man nicht eben so:q  Bei Bedarf, PN an mich, ich nutze die beruflich

Du kannst Dir das ganze aber in etwa auch selber ausrechnen:

Ermittel den Neupreis des kpl. Gespanns (ohne Extras!), ziehe im ersten Jahr 25% ab, im nächsten 15% und alle weiteren Jahre 10% ab. Anschließend die Mwst. draufrechnen und Du hast einen Preis, der auf jeden Fall akzeptabel für dich ist.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (4. Januar 2004)

Bin fest entschlossen, mir ein Boot zu kaufen.
Zuerst müssen noch ein paar andere Dinge erledigt werden:g :q :m 

Aber habe folgenden Link zum suchen und Träumen.

Tausende von Booten

Ahoi
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## guifri (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Booten von   Jeanneau?


----------



## FrankHB (4. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute

Was ich gut finde, dass so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen da sind.
Ich bin persönlich auch der Meinung, dass man nicht sagen kann, mein Boot ist das Beste......
Jedes Boot hat einfach seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Und ich bin jemand, der ehrlich auch die Nachteile meines Bootes nennen würde.
So kann sich jeder selber ein Bild von den Nach- und Vorteilen machen und ob das Boot dann für ihn persönlich geeignet ist.

Darum setzt doch alle mal ein Foto von euren Booten rein und wir können darüber friedlich diskutieren und sehen, worüber wir sprechen.

Ich fange einfach mal an. Das Boot ist eine Bayliner Trophy, Walkaround, Innenborder 3 L, zum Schleppen der AB 4 Takt Yamaha. Zum schleppen verbinde ich den AB mit dem Z-Antrieb mit einem Gestänge, was es dafür fertig zu kaufen gibt.
So wird der AB über die Hauptsteuerung gelenkt.
Die Schaltung befindet sich in der Höhe des Armaturenbretts.
Über den E-Starter wird er dort auch gestartet.
Durch die Persenning kann ich den Fahrerstand beliebig verändern. Meistens lasse ich nur das oberste Dach stehen. Auch im Sommer als Schutz gegen die Sonne.
Was ich bei dem Boot auch noch als wichtig empfand ist, dass es eine Glasscheibe und keine Plastikscheibe hat.
Habe einen 250 Liter-Tank und vom Rumpf her schneidet das Boot gut durchs Wasser, auch bei Schlechtwetter.
Ist für 7 Personen zugelassen, ist aber absoluter Quatsch.
Ausrüstung UKW-Funk, GPS, Fischfinder, Selbststeueranlage.
Wenn es dazu Fragen gibt - werden ehrlich beantwortet.
Ich glaube, so kommen wir immer ein Stück weiter.

Gruß Frank


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

@ guifri

&nbsp;

Ja ich habe Erfahrungen mit Jeanneau Booten. Habe letzten Herbst mein 2. gekauft. Wenn Du Fragen hast, dann los !


----------



## guifri (4. Januar 2004)

@klaus

fragen, ja..äh...

also beim surfen bin ich halt auf diese marke gestoßen und sie gefallen mir von der optik ganz gut.

das bild welches ich eingestellt habe ist von einem merry fisher 480 HB und  es gefällt auch meiner frau (sie hat mit angeln nichts am bein, würde sich aber ganz schick auf´m boot machen.

es gefällt mir auf anhieb ganz gut und mich würde halt interessieren, wie diese boote von der qualität sind, fahreigenschaften etc.

ich hoffe ich finde das modell auf der boot in d´dorf, dann kann ich es mir genauer ansehen... )


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

@ guifri

Die Merry Fisher kenne ich leider nicht, so dass ich Dir da etwas über die Fahreigenschaften sagen könnte.

Ich selber habe die Cap Camarat 575 gehabt und habe mir jetzt eine CC 705 zugelegt. Die Verarbeitungsqualität hat meines erachtens etwas nachgelassen, seit dem die Boote als Lizenzbauten aus Polen kommen. Ich weiß nicht, wo die MF gebaut wird - kannst Du aber an der Rumpfnummer erkennen!

Vor den Fahreigenschaften und vom Platzangebot sind die CC Boote sehr gut. Bei der CC 705 ist die Konsole begehbar un man hat noch Platz für ein Porta Potti.

Alternativ findest Du hier vergleichbare Boote in diesem Preissegment. 

Falls Du Dir ein Gebrauchtboot zulegen willst, und dieses von einem Händler kommt, bedenke es gibt auch hier schwarze Schafe, die Nachbauten oder 2. Wahl Boote verkaufen ! Bei Fragen PN an mich.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2004)

Donnerwetter, hier hats ja richtig Verkehr gegeben. Ich war Samstag auf dem Wasser, daher hatte ich nihct mehr reingeschaut.
Ein paar Dinge möchte ich aber zu der "alten" Diskussion nochmal sagen:
@laxos
Ich hatte niemals und in keinem Falle Deine Familie im Sinn, als ich
die bewußre körperliche Reaktion ansprach. Du hast nach Deinen Bescheibungen das Glück, über eine realtiv seefeste Familie zu regieren (! - hier sind keine Smilies...)
Bei mir waren es handfest und ansonsten ebenfalls seefeste Angler, denen das passierte. Daher würde ich, wenn ich meiner Freundin die Sache schmackhaft machen will, sicher schöne Tage auf See zeigen und kein "Kajütenfluchtwetter".

....und nochmal zu Dir: Es ist durchaus möglich, das ich bei meinen Stellungnahmen, außer wenn ich eigene Berichte verfasse, auf Punkte eingehe, die ich entweder anders sehe oder
wo ich mögliche Probleme erkenne. Das mag auch ein Problem für
den einen oder anderen sein. Ich bin leider, auch durch meinen
Beruf, darauf getrimmt, durch offene und positiv gemeinte Kritik
auf Probleme hinzuweisen. Mir liegt es nicht, als 23. mich noch in die Lobreihe zu stellen. Es sei denn, die Sache beeindruckt mich auf ganz besondere Weise.
Wer mich kennt und mit mir zu tun hat, weiß normalerweise, dass ich allen Kollegen gern helfe und dabei auch nicht nach eigenen Vorteilen frage.

Ich bin hier im Augenblick aber wirklich am Zweifeln, ob ich mich an dieser Debatte noch weiter beteiligen werde, weil es gerade in dieser Frage ziemlich zur Sache gehen könnte. Es geht mir nämlich bei meinen Bootsentscheidungen nicht gegen die Kajüte,
insbesondere die Kajüte mit vorgeschaltetem offenem Fahrerstand, wie er oben von Frank HB zu sehen ist. Wenn ich die Entscheidung gegen die derzeit vielverkauften Kajüten tiefer begründe, wird es wieder Streit geben. Ich habe aber echt kein Bock mehr drauf!
Ich sehe es lediglich als für mich nicht gut an, wenn ich beim angeln - in - einer Kajüte sitze. Da kann ich reingehen, wenn ich mich ausruhen will oder Kaffeetrinken will. Gegen den überdachten aber offenen Fahrerstand habe ich garnichts einzuwenden. Jetzt ist aber Schluß, sonst würde es sicher richtig Streit geben....

Frank HB:
Ich habe die Bayliner wie du ihn hast, schon selbst gefahren. Allerdings mit 150er AB und einem 9.9er Schleppmotor. Es ist eine
ganz ganz geile Kiste und zusammen mit der Striper 2150 mein absolutes Lieblingsboot. Ich habe mit dem Boot bei Wind zwischen 6 und 7 (ablandig) vor Bornholm noch geschleppt. Wenn man hinten saß, bauten sich Wasserberge auf, die man nicht mehr übersehen konnte und das Schiff ritt alles sauber ab.Es geht nur nicht, weill ich für mich auch Aufwand/Preis im Auge behalten muß. Meine Frau zieht beim Boot nicht mit, daher fällt für mich damit dann auch ein zusätzliches bzw. anderes Auto völlig flach. Ein fester Liegeplatz ist nicht nur aus Kosten- sondern auch schon aus Aufsichts-/ Sicherheitsgründen nicht drin.


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

@ FrankHB & Dolfin: ein wunderbares Schiff, gelle? Das wäre auch unseres, wenn ich endlich mal über ein günstiges Trophy-Angebot stolpern würde... Dolphin, vielleicht waren wir sogar auf ein und demselben Boot vor Bornholm, nur zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten?

Absolutes Kompliment zu Deiner Fishing Machine, Frank!!!


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

PS @ Frank: wie trailert es sich denn mit der Trophy? Und wieviel wiegt sie denn so komplettiert wie auf dem Foto?


----------



## FrankHB (4. Januar 2004)

@Karsten_Berlin

Das Schiff ist wirklich supergeil, auch bei schwerer See.
Aber nun sind wir bei den Nachteilen.
Das Schiff ist zum slippen für mich einfach zu schwer.
Lt. Prospekt ist die Trophy angegeben mit 1535 KG.
Sie wiegt aber mit der Ausstattung die ich habe ca. 2 To.
Ich ziehe das Schiff mit meinem Audi A6 Quattro und das ist nur ein Kompromiss.
Für die Slipbahn ist ein ,wie Dolfin schon erwähnte, Geländewagen die bessere Lösung.
Deswegen krane ich auch nur. Für mich ist das kein Problem, da ich einen festen Liegeplatz in Großenbrode habe und das Schiff liegt da die ganze Saison.

Der kleine 3L Motor 145 PS reicht vollkommen aus. Hast noch jede Menge Platz im Motorraum, kommst überall gut ran.

@ Dolfin

Ich habe so einen kleinen Heimvorteil, meine Frau fischt mit.
Und die Trophy hat vorne einen eingelassenen Sitz und das ist ihr Platz und mich stört hinten keiner.
Vorteil von Walkaround: Frau fängt vorne Fisch, gibt ihm eine Beule und schubst ihn dann nach hinten.
Kommt immer sicher an.

Gruß Frank HB


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

ich hatte die Bayliner von Alan in Melstedt manchmal gechartert zum Selbstfahren. Ist ja leider kaputt.

Also, mal zum Vergleich, um was es hier auch geht, ohne Frank HB die Antwort abnehmen zu wollen. Die Bayliner wiegt nach meinen Kenntnissen leer und ohne Hardtop - also das reine Boot
1406 kg. Die Striper 2150 ebenfalls in diesem Bereich.
Als Vergleich: Der etwa gleichgroße Quicksilver 620 KK wiegt mit
Kajüte 910 kg.


----------



## wildbootsman (4. Januar 2004)

Also schaut Euch doch mal Hille an. Ich wollte immer ein Ryds oder Quicksilver haben, aber nachdem ich Hille auf der Hanseboot gesehen habe war es dass mit den anderen Booten gewesen.

1. Hille wird als einzigstes Boot in Duetschland laminiert (Qualität)
2. Ich habe 5,60m Boot mit 90 PS wiegt 800 kg und super zu trailern.
3. Die Fahreigenschaften sind absolut super, ich war der einzige der In Kroatien bei schweren Sturm noch als Gleiter gefahren ist (über offene See)
4. Boot hat 2,20m Schlupfkabiene (2 Mann können gut schlafen)
5. 75 od. 90PS Motor reichen völlig aus.
6. Reling ist auf Hüfthöhe so dass man nicht so einfach über Bord fliegt und im Stehen mit 3 Mann bequem angeln kann.
7. Preis Für 20.000€ hat man komplett ausgerüstetes Boot mit Trailer

Wildi

PS: Auf dem geplanten AB-Bootsangelrtreffen kann man sich bestimmt ein paar verschieden Boote ansehen.


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

@ FrankHB: ooops, sch.....ade auch - genau das habe ich nämlich befürchtet, dass mit beiden Maschinen plus Riggern plus Resttackle locker 2 Tonnen zusammenkommen. Und ich hatte beim Betrachten Deines Fotos schon frohlockt, weil Dein Audi das Gespann verträgt - die 4x4 sieht man ja net. Da ist unser 2,2 Liter Opel Omega mit gebremsten 1650 kg dann doch hoffnungslos überfordert...Mit Slipwinschen und Kranen wäre es nämlich das geringere Übel, das würde alles hinhauen hier in Deutschland wie in Norge.

@ Dolfin: Alan Bayers Trophy ist hinüber??? Seit wann denn das? Nur die Maschine? Dann könnte ich ja mal in Melsted anklopfen wegen "Gebrauchtboot"? *schmunzel*


----------



## Udo Mundt (4. Januar 2004)

So, nun mal einen kleinere Variante.
Ich fahre seit sechs Jahren eine Cresent 465 mit Honda 30 PS.
Das Ganze hat gut Platz auf einem 750 kg Trailer und läßt sich somit gut hantieren und slippen. Nachdem ich das Gespann auf 100 km/Std. eingetragen habe, bin ich auch auf der Autobahn flott unterwegs. Delmenhorst - Schilksee 230 km in 2,5 Std., wenn die Bahn frei ist. Zum Angeln mit zwei Personen ist ausreichend Platz vorhanden. Durch die Fahrpersenning bietet
es auch einigermaßen Wetterschutz. Allerdings ist die Sicht durch die Plastikwindschutzscheibe sehr dürftig. Beim Schleppen wird die Persenning heruntergeklappt. Ausgerüstet ist mein Boot mit einem Echolot, GPS und einem Autopiloten. Die meisten An-  und Umbauten sind in Eigenregie geschehen.


----------



## wildbootsman (4. Januar 2004)

Dann will ich mal was richtig stellen. Man hat mich überzeugt, dass Hille wohl auch in Polen laminiert. Aber trotzdem ist die Qualität der Boote sehr gut.

Wildi


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

@ wildbootsman: meinst die Hille Coaster 560 HT? Sieht auch recht schnuckelig funktional aus und ist recht leicht - wie teuer soll das Boot denn inkl. Motorisierung sein?


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

@ Trollingfischer: absolut top - dachte zunächst an eine Arvor, aber isses net. Welche Werft?

Die Arvor 20 ist auch ein klarer Fall von Fishing boat:


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

Neeeeeee, nääääh???

Ach Du Schiedde....Wann war denn das wo bitte? Sieht ja fast wie das Sterben seinerzeit in Wendtorf aus...Dänemark?

So was geht einem Bootsnarren wie mir an die Nieren...War es wenigstens versichert?


----------



## wildbootsman (4. Januar 2004)

@Karsten_Berlin 
Ich habe mit 90PS Motor mit Trailer und Fischfinder&nbsp; und allen Klimbim (Rrettungswesten, Beleuchtung, Drezahlmesser, Anker,.......) genau 40.000 DM bezahlt. 

Es gibt übrigens eine Version die nur 40 od. 60 cm kürzer ist. Da kann der Motor noch etwas kleiner sein. 

An bei auch gleich noch ein Bild.


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

Ein und derselbe Tag???....Erzähle doch mal bitte, was da passiert ist - mitten im Hafen??? Kapier´s echt nich....


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

Das ist der Alptraum eines jeden Bootseigners !


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

@ Wildbootsman: absolut nett, Dein Boot! 

Allerdings brauchen wir für unsere Zwecke ein Walkaround, weil wir´s auch als Segelregatta-Begleitboot benötigen, da musst auch mal an den Bug hechten können bei Bergehilfe oder beim Tonnenauslegen. Bin Wettfahrtleiter, und Tanja ist einer meiner Begleitskipper.


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

Gucke mir immer wieder die Sink-Bilder an...Unglaublich...Ost-Sturm, aber wie kam´s zum Absaufen? Ist doch Melsted-Havn, oder?


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Karsten_Berlin _
> *@ Wildbootsman: absolut nett, Dein Boot!
> 
> Allerdings brauchen wir für unsere Zwecke ein Walkaround, weil wir´s auch als Segelregatta-Begleitboot benötigen, da musst auch mal an den Bug hechten können bei Bergehilfe oder beim Tonnenauslegen. Bin Wettfahrtleiter, und Tanja ist einer meiner Begleitskipper. *



&nbsp;

Mensch Karsten, dann darf das Boot ja auch nicht zu klein ausfallen.&nbsp; Wieviel wolltest Du den für eine Walkaround investieren ?


----------



## Laksos (4. Januar 2004)

@Trollingfischer

Oh weia,
das sieht ja übel aus mit der Schüssel von Alan. Wer die Pegelverhältnisse im Melstedter Hafen etwas kennt, dem wird beim Anblick der Wasserkante am Kairand ja Angst und Bange! 

Weisst du genau, wann das passiert ist, oder wenigstens in welchem Monat?


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2004)

Genau,
es war im März 2002. Ich hatte die nächste Charter!
Es waren starke Winde aus Ost. Das Boot lag fertig am Kai, Fender dran usw. Dann stieg das Wasser durch auflandige Winde in der Nacht sehr stark an, bis etwa 20cm unter der Kaikante. Fender flogen weg, das Boot wurde am Kai zerrieben und sank.
Hatte keine gute Versicherung soweit ich weiß.
Ich nahm dann die Uttern mit dem 50er Honda. Ein super seetüchtiges Teil. Sparsam im Verbauch und wirklich Bornholmtauglich. Aber eben nicht so bequem wie die große Kiste.
Allan hat jetzt eine Hanö hinzugekauft als weiteres Boot für die
"große Fahrt".


----------



## Laksos (4. Januar 2004)

Dann muß das hier - rechts im Bild - das Nachfolgeboot für Alan's Titanic sein, oder? (das Bild hab' ich im März 2003 im Hafen von Melsted aufgenommen):


----------



## FrankHB (4. Januar 2004)

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit einem Ryds 600 BIG FISH 
Walkaround?

Frank HB


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

@ Frank HB

Die Ryds kenne ich leider nicht.

Eine Walkaround nach meinem Geschmack ist diese Askeladden ( gesprochen = Arschglatten) hier.


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

und noch ein Foto.


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

@ karsten_berlin

Ganz in Deiner Nähe wird eine Trophy angeboten !

Guckst Du hier


----------



## wildbootsman (4. Januar 2004)

Was so ein paar Gedanken über ein Boot doch für Antworten bewirkt.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Januar 2004)

Richtig spannend und interressant!


----------



## Laksos (4. Januar 2004)

Nachtrag zur Melsted-Geschichte:

Und das ist unser Alan selbst, der bedauernswerte Eigner der untergegangenen Trophy, auf dem offensichtlichen Nachfolgeboot (Anm.: die Freigabe für meine Internetnutzung dieses Bildes von mir hatte ich von Alan selbst mündl. bekommen):


----------



## Trophy2002 (5. Januar 2004)

1995 war ich vor der gleichen Frage, welches Boot, es sollte
für die Familie und zum Fischen geeignet sein. Da dauerte es nicht lange und ich kam auf die Bayliner Trophy2002 (wie auch mein Name hier). Früher hatte Bayliner keinen guten Ruf, im Bezug auf Qualität, das hat sich aber stark geändert. und man 
muß auch eines bedenken , den Preis , da ist Bayliner unschlagbar. Ich kaufte damals meine Kiste über den Dollarkurs
(1,36DM) für 31000DM. 
Ich bin wirklich begeistert von diesem Boot , egal zum fischen, auf der Donau, oder in Kroatien. Die Rauwassereigenschaften sind Klasse. Ausgestattet mit 120PS Aussenboarder, Hilfsmotor, GPS,UKW-Funk, Deckwaschpumpe usw. Heute würde ich den Motor etwas stärker nehmen. Slippen kein Problem. Allerdings
komme ich auf ca. 2 Tonnen Anhängelast.


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2004)

@ Trollingfisher: wie wahr,  ein absolut lausiger Hafen, wir sind nur einmal von dort gestartet. Hat Alan (nettes Foddo übrigens von ihm, Laksos!) denn überhaupt keine Boote mehr in Gudhjem zu liegen? Von dort sind wir meist gestartet, und der Hafen ist wesentlich besser geschützt. Würde mein eigenes Boot aber ohnehin immer in Svaneke "parken", von der Ausgangsbasis wie auch vom Schutz her.

@ langelandklaus: das mit den Regatten ist nicht so dramatisch, die sind allesamt auf der Havel und wir haben einen 32ft Kabinenkreuzer als Start-/Zielschiff. Für die Bahnüberwachung setzen wir aber kleinere Boote ein, derzeit eine Dieselschnecke und ein California Skiff (*brrrrr*). Über das Angebot bin ich letzte Woche auch gestolpert, erscheint mir aber sehr hoch. Der Preis von Trophy2002 (damals als Neupreis etwa, Trophy2002???)klingt da wesentlich symphatischer. Aber Boot und Motor müssten nicht mal top in Schuss sein, dafür habe ich ca. 30 begeisterte Bootsbastler im Club, die mit allen Wassern gewaschen sind.

Die Askeladden hat mir im Heckbereich zu wenig Platz (z.B. für Downrigger), wenn ich mir das Foto so betrachte. Aber die Uttern von Alan (ist´s eine Uttern?) sieht ja richtig funktionell aus, welche Typenbezeichnung hat denn das Teil?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2004)

Stimmt, lese ich ja jetzt erst - sieht nach Quicksilver aus!


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Januar 2004)

habe gerade bei ebay gestöbert

Ist das hier einer von unseren Jungs ????


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2004)

@ langelandklaus: auf alle Fälle ein TOP-Angebot von einem sehr versierten Trolling-Fachmann, dem man das bei eBay so Beschriebene ruhigen Gewissens abnehmen sollte!


----------



## Udo Mundt (5. Januar 2004)

Nee, nee, mein Boot ist es nicht, obwohl es von der Beschreibung  her gut passen könnte.
Werde die Auktion auf alle Fälle verfolgen.


----------



## guifri (10. Januar 2004)

hallo,

ich noch mal mit meinen gedanken...

neben den anschaffungskosten für das nackte boot plus motor sind ja noch einige andere anschaffungen zu tätigen.

was braucht man denn alles so an sicherheitsausrüstung und ausrüstungsgegenstände zum angeln?

wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, käme trolling eher an zweiter stelle nach dem pilken/naturköderangeln:

- schwimmwesten für die familie
- anker
- sonnencreme :g 
.
.
.
.
.

ihr könnt die liste bliebig erweitern mit ca. preisangabe


----------



## FrankHB (10. Januar 2004)

guifri

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
Das hängt von Deinem Boot ab und dem Fahrgebiet.

Du kommst doch rauf zum Treffen, da werden bestimmt alle Deine Fragen beantwortet.

Kannst ja zwischenzeitlich schon mal Preise schnüffeln.
Es gibt aber bei weitem auch noch viele viele andere Anbieter.

http://www.svb.de/

Gruß Frank HB

Es geht von karo einfach aber gut, bis super fein - muß man nicht unbedingt haben - ist aber schön, wenn man es hat.


----------

